# For ALL the wrong reasons.....................



## Kcrat (Mar 18, 2011)

Has anyone out there struggled, and struggled to hang on and would try just about ANYTHING to keep the marriage together for ALL the wrong reasons?....... The feelings of loss of control...... Rejection, ......and loss of dignity? I don't know WHY I keep fighting this and struggling with this when I don't love him, and he wanted to be rid of me long ago, and is STILL doing inappropriate things even though the divorce is not final. I feel like I want to "make him be good," and "WIN!" We are separated but when I find out he is with his "girlfriend," back on Facebook, hanging out at sleazy bars, dating, etc., it just absolutely undoes me. I get to where I can not focus, or move forward. I become obsessed. I also worry he is continuing to embarrass me and my children and we still have to live, work, and go to school in this town! I was much happier when I thought he was broke, and sitting in an unfurnished apartment regretful, and lonely! Please help?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

By letting go, you "win".

Just let him go. Be mature and know you are worth so much more.


----------



## dojo (Jul 4, 2011)

If you don't love him, this is reason enough to end it. Don't keep yourself in a bad relationship. While you're trying to hang on to this lost 'battle' you might waste a good chance to find a good man you'll love like crazy. Just end this as soon as possible and get ready TO LIVE AGAIN


----------

